# Listing Price Questions PLS S4 320GB



## qtheking (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm thinking about listing a Premiere 320gb 2 tuner with PLS because I got shafted by the local cable company and am stuck with D* for a couple of years. I don't know what a good starting price is for eBay. It looks like their fees are astronomical now. Its approaching 2 yrs old, and I may list it with my old 500GB DVR Extender, but I also have a 1TB extender and don't know if its worth listing with that or not?? My wife and I love the TiVo but its a paperweight with D* and the DirecTiVo doesn't support half the features of the real TiVos....

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

List here first and see if you get any offers. (no fees here) I don't know what you want for it, but I suspect you could get at least $350 for it, maybe more. 

Dan


----------



## qtheking (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm open to offers... The unit sat in a TV cabinet alone with nothing else on the shelf for about 2 years.. only had 1 cablecard in it from the onset of service. I have a 500GB extender I used with my old S3HD.. I'd be willing to part with that unit as well.. it is not lifetime.. just standard plans with no commitment needed afaik.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is the S3 the original one with the OLED screen on the front? Or the TiVo HD one?

Dan


----------



## qtheking (Aug 27, 2007)

Its not the THX S3.. its the generic HD w/ 160GB iirc... Its the mass market one from late 2007 that was like $299 back then.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's not going to be worth much without a lifetime sub. Looking on eBay they go for like $30-$50. 

I'll give you $50 shipped. (Shipping should be cheap, we're in the same state)

Dan


----------



## qtheking (Aug 27, 2007)

you down here or up north?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Up in Carson City. 

Dan


----------



## qtheking (Aug 27, 2007)

ok.. working on it for today.... Anyone interested in the S4 w/ PLS?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Cool, thanks.

You might want to list the Premiere in a new thread. use a title like

"TiVo Premiere 320GB with lifetime $400 OBO"

Or whatever you want to charge for it. This thread title sounds like a question, not an actual item for sale.

Dan


----------



## jbenda (Nov 16, 2007)

qtheking - I only have 4 posts so can't reply to your PM. Can you PM me your email?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> That's not going to be worth much without a lifetime sub. Looking on eBay they go for like $30-$50.
> 
> I'll give you $50 shipped. (Shipping should be cheap, we're in the same state)
> 
> Dan


If he has a Premiere, you should see if he can leverage that into a $99 lifetime on that S3 before it changes hands and give him $150 for it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

unitron said:


> If he has a Premiere, you should see if he can leverage that into a $99 lifetime on that S3 before it changes hands and give him $150 for it.


Already bought it. Plus it didn't have active service, so I don't think he would have been eligible for $99 lifetime.

Dan


----------

